# Did you know our Barryd´s got gout



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Does someone maybe have a remedy for him ? He´s suffering you know.:frown2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I know what the remedy is Jan. Sadly it doesnt involve Pies, Cheese and Beer.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

More exercise up alps.

Ray.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Get off that damm scooter and try walking Barry, plus of course all the other stuff that you mentioned, all that foreign rubbish.>> Try a nice warm beer.


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

Alopurinol 100mg once per day, every day. Have had gout for thirty five years; no relief until this suggestion was made by
our local doctor some four years ago.
Don't know why people think this complaint is amusing. It ain't.
Bill


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

bc109 said:


> Alopurinol 100mg once per day, every day. Have had gout for thirty five years; no relief until this suggestion was made by
> our local doctor some four years ago.
> Don't know why people think this complaint is amusing. It ain't.
> Bill


Tried it for three weeks and it actually made it worse so much so it almost crippled me. This can happen I gather. Ive not had a proper attack like this for over five years though. I know for a fact its because Ive put weight on. I have to take Colchicine now which eventually sorts it but its basically Poison. Take too much like I have this weekend and it will really make you ill. Better than being in agony though (I Think).

No, is not funny.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Tried it for three weeks and it actually made it worse so much so it almost crippled me. This can happen I gather. Ive not had a proper attack like this for over five years though. I know for a fact its because Ive put weight on. I have to take *Colchicine *now which eventually sorts it but its basically Poison. Take too much like I have this weekend and it will really make you ill. Better than being in agony though (I Think).
> 
> No, is not funny.


I have 'Colchici seminis extractum siccum' - don't know if that is the same. I only need it every year or two.

Meanwhile I find keeping water intake up seems to stave off the gout. That is 100% water - not diluted with hops:wink2:

But I don't get it in the A*se like Barry:laugh:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Have you seen this thread Barry?

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/124-health-fitness/211441-cutting-out-bread-potatoes.html

I have never been on a proper diet in my life,and I'm finding 
The low carb diet easy to stick to and hardly feel hungry.
May be worth a try!:wink2:

And you can eat cheese,occasionally!


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

As Barryd apparently knows, and has now experienced, you should not take alopurinol during a gout attack. I've no idea why. It is, however, a permanent solution when the attack has subsided. The actual amount taken daily must be assessed by a medic. 100 mg is about the minimum.
Looking at the long lists of foods which should not be eaten, it seems to me that the common ingredient is high levels of
Vitamin A. So multivitamins are out. So is spinach !
While I was working I used to drink a lot of instant coffee daily. This seemed to keep the gout away. High fluid intake is a 
good idea.
Bill


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

bc109 said:


> As Barryd apparently knows, and has now experienced, you should not take alopurinol during a gout attack. I've no idea why. It is, however, a permanent solution when the attack has subsided. The actual amount taken daily must be assessed by a medic. 100 mg is about the minimum.
> Looking at the long lists of foods which should not be eaten, it seems to me that the common ingredient is high levels of
> Vitamin A. So multivitamins are out. So is spinach !
> While I was working I used to drink a lot of instant coffee daily. This seemed to keep the gout away. High fluid intake is a
> ...


I think if I remember rightly it was 2011 and I Was getting gout regularly. I had been Gout free for about two or three weeks when I Started the Alopurinol. I started it just before we left for a four month trip in Europe and it came back the day we left when I started the course. It just never went away. I hobbled around The Moselle and Switzerland and was really quite ill for the first two weeks or so. I Called my doctor who said knock it on the head then. Within days I was ok but I had lost nearly a stone. I kept going and lost two stone on that trip and was Gout free right until the last week. I lost a further two stone over the next few months and the next trip and was fit as a fiddle and Gout free ever since. I have had a few grumbles now and again since but nothing serious until now. Ive not gained all the weight back but a fair bit of it and its clear its a weight thing with me. Im kind of glad its happened really. Bit of a wake up call.

As regards loosing weight with me its pretty simple. Cut down the beer and junk food. I go to the gym three to four times a week and frequently swim a mile in under 30 min. I blame the UK. As soon as Im in Europe I eat better and drink less and are much more active.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

For me it's red meat and excess alcohol that can trigger it. I probably only eat red meat every couple of weeks so a BBQ two days running (all red meat) last summer plus lots of alcohol and resulting dehydration produced the inevitable result. Fortunately it's only happened three times in the last 5 years and I have a supply of Colchicine to hand if necessary. Still a very unpleasant 48 hours or so.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

peribro said:


> For me it's red meat and excess alcohol that can trigger it. I probably only eat red meat every couple of weeks so a BBQ two days running (all red meat) last summer plus lots of alcohol and resulting dehydration produced the inevitable result. Fortunately it's only happened three times in the last 5 years and I have a supply of Colchicine to hand if necessary. Still a very unpleasant 48 hours or so.


Now aren´t we all just so stupid, I am including myself here, we all know if we eat too much and drink too much alcohol we will gain weight.
Mind you, when I was younger (that was a couple of years back) I could eat and eat and didn´t put on weight.
I started gaining when I had less exercise, no dancing etc. I realised I was fat when I had gone from 10 stone to 12 stone so dieted back to 10 stone which I stayed at until we moved here.
Too much German wine, beer, fatty sausage then hip trouble so not able to walk far. Lost a stone last year on our FC diet. gained 5 pounds to date :frown2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

raynipper said:


> More exercise up alps.
> 
> Ray.


Barry's latest exercise plan below. :surprise::surprise::surprise:

Terry


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

there are a number of reasons for the cause of gout but the main one is dietary and eating too many foods with high level of purines. purines are a range of compounds, some of which are essential, others are not, and excess is broken down into uric acid which if the kidneys cannot flush it out due to being overloaded with excess, get deposited as crystals which usually end up in the limb extremities causing gout through inflammation. plus, alcohol consumption interferes with the removal of uric acid from the body.

the best resolution is dietary change by reducing the intake of foods high in purines, such as meat, poultry and seafood, and/or cutting/limiting them from your diet, and reducing alcohol intake.

it's a typical disease of an affluent society as witness in the days gone by of old aristocratic/military duffers with it - they ate very rich diets that caused gout - whereas you average pleb/serf/blue collar worker couldn't afford these foods (or if they could, they were treated as luxuries), drank less (usually weak beer and not wine), and exercised (often manual labour) more.

I have had it in the past but changing my diet and exercising more helped get rid of it without the need for pills


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

fatbuddha said:


> there are a number of reasons for the cause of gout but the main one is dietary and eating too many foods with high level of purines. purines are a range of compounds, some of which are essential, others are not, and excess is broken down into uric acid which if the kidneys cannot flush it out due to being overloaded with excess, get deposited as crystals which usually end up in the limb extremities causing gout through inflammation. plus, alcohol consumption interferes with the removal of uric acid from the body.
> 
> the best resolution is dietary change by reducing the intake of foods high in purines, such as meat, poultry and seafood, and/or cutting/limiting them from your diet, and reducing alcohol intake.
> 
> ...


Coooo! Check out Doctor Buddha!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I've got it now , in the middle finger.

Apparently it's through overuse, every time Corbin/ Thornberry/ McCluskie/ Krankie/ Robertson/any Eu presidents etc come on the Tv the finger won't stop waving.

tony

I actually did get a small attack about 40 yrs ago, went away of it's own accord


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Boy do I sympathise with you sufferers

I apparently have calcium crystal disease CCP, Crystal deposits within the joints cause acute CCP crystal arthritis previously known as pseudo gout along side acute calcificic tendinitis where the crystals are also deposited in the tendons. Movement of the crystals into the blood cells cause an immune response , crystal shedding, and cause attacks of severe inflammation and pain in the area 

Each attack lasts from several days to four weeks or so ,but in my case the dam thing moves onto another joint and begins again, usually only one joint at a time is affected 

I can't take medication for it as my kidney function is not good, I found in the brief time it was allowed colchicine dramatically reduced the length of the acute phase, I now relie on ice to reduce the pain and swelling 

I do have an emergancy number to access the rheumatology dept at the hospital for steroid injection to reduce the pain and shorten the length of the attack, but I'm not sure how I'd make it there in the acute phase as I can hardly weight bear 

At the moment the acute phase is settled, my ankle and foot is stiff and tender, without flexibility which does nothing for confidence when walking 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sounds awful Sandra but yes Colchicine does damage the Kidneys or as my Doctor said "It will slowly kill you" (with a grin). He thinks he is funny. I hope you get it sorted if possible.

My foot is almost back to normal and the rest of me seems to be starting to come back to life now since I stopped taking the tablets yesterday. No Alcohol for a week now and Mrs D is hitting the Cava tonight! Im just going to stay out of the way and trip plan or something. Got about a month to sort myself out, lose at least a stone and get away to Europe. Next time I decide to go on a Lake district bender remind me of what the flipping consequences were please.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It does worry me Barry 

Going away no longer holds the same excitement 

I'm anxious in case I get a flare up where even an uneven MH would cause me problems 

And the idea of being in pain and unable to walk 

As it is I rarely go out because I don't feel that safe anymore , my joints are stiff and I'm wary of uneven ground 

The house is familiar and even so I need to take care because sometimes my feet don't lift the way they should and even a stupid thing like failing to make it fully onto a rug sends shockwaves through me

Mostly I manage but that loss of independence is hard

But some days are good days

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I can understand your worry and reluctance to go off in the motorhome Sandra. You do kind of need to be reasonably mobile and able. 

Is there no cure or procedure that could improve it long term? Is there anything you can do?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Probabally grit my teeth Barry 

Get rid of the fear and work on it 

There are periods when I'm ok ish

And mostly I can cook if I spread the prep 

And remember I'm nowhere near struggling as much as many 

Sandra


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

I've had gout attacks.

Keeping the weight down definitely helps a lot, as does drinking lots of water and keeping your heart-rate up.

I have often tried to isolate trigger foods but without much luck - I had an attack recently just before my Motorhome trip to Iceland, which timing-wise was very very annoying. I had recently got back into swigging fruit juice, and I'm wondering whether that had anything to do with it, as nothing much else in my diet had altered.

Also, and I have no idea whether this was psychosomatic, but I hobbled onto the plane at Gatwick for the 3-hr flight to Reykjavik, pulled on my flight socks, and sank a litre of water.

When I got off the plane at Reykjavik the gout attack was over. 

Morph.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ive not head about keeping your heart rate up before. Ive noticed that its a lot harder to get my heart rate up than it used to be before I quit smoking over a year or so ago. I go to the gym a few times a week and I have to work blooming hard to get my heart rate above 120 whereas before it very quickly got there.

Im defo on a diet and knocking the booze out now though. I stopped taking the Colchicine two days ago now and Im still ill. Just feel really sick and stomach ache. Went out to do a job this morning at a country house where they were cooking breakfasts for all the guests. Normally I would have been looking for a plateful but I nearly puked.  Ive gone back to bed.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

barryd said:


> Ive not head about keeping your heart rate up before.


That one came from a friend who is a GP - heart rate & fluids is all about making your kidneys work harder.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> Ive not head about keeping your heart rate up before. Ive noticed that its a lot harder to get my heart rate up than it used to be before I quit smoking over a year or so ago. I go to the gym a few times a week and I have to work blooming hard to get my heart rate above 120 whereas before it very quickly got there.
> 
> Im defo on a diet and knocking the booze out now though. I stopped taking the Colchicine two days ago now and Im still ill. Just feel really sick and stomach ache. Went out to do a job this morning at a country house where they were cooking breakfasts for all the guests. Normally I would have been looking for a plateful but I nearly puked.  Ive gone back to bed.


It's hard Barry

If you have never suffered the pain and the immobility

You can't understand it

But you are out and about so you can walk

I never feel sick

Just immobile and in pain

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Morph - definitely the orange juice.
However...
Though it may seem that lemon juice will make the body more acidic, in actuality, it produces an alkaline effect and helps *neutralize uric acid*. Plus, its vitamin C content also helps lower *uric acid* levels. Squeeze the juice of one lemon into a glass of warm water. Drink it in the morning on an empty stomach.
Will help you lose weight too, Barry.
The more *coffee* men drink, the lower their risk of *gout*. At least four cups a day lower *gout* risk by 40%, a Canada/U.S. study shows. *Gout* starts with a buildup of uric acid in the blood. 
Anyone tried alkaline powder? 
SANDRA!!! See also this segment from A.Vogel website re which HERBS can be used to ease symptoms or improve resolution of uric acid:
https://www.avogel.co.uk/health/muscles-joints/gout/


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Interesting. 

I haven't touched fruit juice since before my Iceland trip, and the gout attack is well and truly over.

In my case, it's definitely not caused through lack of coffee! 

He says, sipping cup number 3 at 10am....


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Viv 

I haven't got gout , urea crystals 

I have calcium crystal disease 

Calcium crystals in joints and ligaments

Prob caused by a tumour on my parathyroid which calcified my heart valve and raised calcium in my blood 

X-rays show the calcium deposits in tendons and joints 

Which prob accounts why I told the Gps

I feel as though I'm turning to stone 

Why do they never listen ?

Finally they referred me 

Not that it helps

My kidneys can't take the medication to ease it 

Flare ups when crystals move into joints are really painful and leave me immobile 

And stiff and inflexible when the pain subsides for weeks

They can inject the joint with steroids during an attack but so far I just use ice

I have an emergancy no for direct access to hospital 

Wouldn't help when travelling though 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its getting a bit worrying now. Its coming back and now it seems I have it in my right index finger which has swollen up and is painful though not yet anywhere near what its been like in my foot but thats returning as well. I stopped the Colchicine as its made me quite ill. Still got stomach pains and not much appetite. I was at the Gym yesterday though and ive dropped at least six pounds. Been drinking water like its gone out of fashion yet here I am with a dodgy finger now. Apparently its not good if it goes to your fingers and can last weeks or even years and deform them. I showed it to the quack two days ago as it was starting to swell a bit but he just raised his eyebrow and grunted.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Seems to me it's the Gym thats the only common denominator here Barry. Give it up and see.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its the first time ive been in Ray since I was away, been too ill to do anything apart from loll about in the pool like a dead whale.  I had a pretty good workout yesterday and as was said earlier you need to get your heart rate up and drink lots so thats what I Was trying to do. I need to keep going as I get naff all exercise otherwise. It will be ok when we we get away in the van as I never stop. Yet here I am after eating much less, drinking loads of water, going to the gym and its getting worse again. Bugger.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

aldra said:


> Viv
> 
> I haven't got gout , urea crystals
> 
> ...


Have you tried rubbing on arnica, Sandra. That's supposed to dissolve crystals. Worth a try if you can stand the rubbing on. Or use a soft paintbrush. The neat liquid would be better than arnica gel - probably stronger. It's a solution for bruising too for those who weren't around in the 'old days'.:nerd:0


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its back again with a vengeance. Right foot is in agony as is right forefinger. Never had it in the finger before and its horrific. I just dont get it. Ive dieted, lost weight, eaten half what I normally do, drank water until Im drowning and its worse than ever. 4am, the ideal time to be writhing in agony trying to find pain killers.  Somethings up, it doesnt make any sense. I cant carry on with these tablets either they made me so ill last time.

Oh well, thirty seven years of good (bad) living finally catches up with you.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry it's time you insist your GP refers you to a specialist consultant 

I know exactly how is feel, the pain is really bad when crystals move into joints

Part of the problem is that the inflammatory response triggers your immune system to intervene and results in flu type symptoms and feeling unwell

Not sure you should be even attempting any form of exercise until the joint settles, I find an ice pack eases the pain and the inflammation, the consultant rheumatologist advised me to try that when I get a flare up and it definately eases my pain

I wonder if gout like calcium crystal disease is attracted to arthritic joints, the symptoms are the same CCD is also known as pseudo gout 

Thinking about you and hoping you managed to get back to sleep 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Barry it's time you insist your GP refers you to a specialist consultant
> 
> I know exactly how is feel, the pain is really bad when crystals move into joints
> 
> ...


Thanks Sandra. I managed to eventually get some sleep around 7am - 9am. Back to square one now though feeling like death but interesting you should say that the immune system intervening could be why I feel so ill, I always put it down to the side effects of the Colchicine. I think its the Colchicine thats making my stomach churn though which will eventually if I take any more make me glad Im not far from the loo! Pain has subsided somewhat in the last couple of hours but Ive never known pain like it in my finger. I would have willingly cut it off. Im worried that it will do damage. I found out yesterday just how important just one forefinger is, you use it for everything. Imagine not playing the guitar again!!!! Ok some might think this is a good thing.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Barry, get yourself down to the GP and ask, no demand a referral to a specialist, stop faffing around. 
otherwise I shall feel sorry for you and pull all those pins out of the RD.>>:grin2::grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

How am I faffing around? When I took ill last week I was straight down there, had a load of blood tests, got the results Friday and then a call from the GP late Friday afternoon asking me to come in Monday morning. I doubt if I was private stuff could happen faster than that. You should take note that this stuff makes you very irritable as well!!! 

See what is said on Monday. I managed to get to the gym during my reprieve earlier and then into Barnard Castle for some "Gout Shopping". All I Could manage was some lolling about in the pool, even the old ladies were over taking me today which I bet they were smug about as I normally storm past them drowning a few in my wake. Whilst waiting in the lounge for Lara Croft to finish her workout I was browsing the net looking at Gout remedies and foods to avoid etc. I thought I kind of knew them but the more you read they all contradict themselves. The only things that are common from all the sources are lettuce, cherries and water. Everything else, yes everything will make it worse at least one source will tell you. Should be no problem loosing weight then. Ive just eaten a tray of cherries. £2.50 for 23 cherries! 

Pain is now returning, especially in my finger.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> How am I faffing around? When I took ill last week I was straight down there, had a load of blood tests, got the results Friday and then a call from the GP late Friday afternoon asking me to come in Monday morning. I doubt if I was private stuff could happen faster than that. You should take note that this stuff makes you very irritable as well!!!
> 
> See what is said on Monday. I managed to get to the gym during my reprieve earlier and then into Barnard Castle for some "Gout Shopping". All I Could manage was some lolling about in the pool, even the old ladies were over taking me today which I bet they were smug about as I normally storm past them drowning a few in my wake. Whilst waiting in the lounge for Lara Croft to finish her workout I was browsing the net looking at* Gout remedies and foods to avoid etc. I thought I kind of knew them but the more you read they all contradict themselves.* The only things that are common from all the sources are lettuce, cherries and water. Everything else, yes everything will make it worse at least one source will tell you. Should be no problem loosing weight then. Ive just eaten a tray of cherries. £2.50 for 23 cherries!
> 
> Pain is now returning, especially in my finger.


Agree with that bit - think the docs do not know.

I think the comments about delaying things are about pushing for a referral to a Specialist.

But I am feeling your pain.

Only normally get it in the feet area and a bit in the knee - strangely the Patella, which is not a joint, so maybe that is not gout - just where Basia kicked me in bed for snoring:laugh: Fortunately recently I have only had twinges not serious attacks.

I should ask the Doc whether he is sure it is Gout and not Rheumatoid. Do the blood test help the diagnosis?

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry
Try ice

It's contrary to what you might feel helps

I always felt warmth was best 

But when joints are inflamed ice really helps 

When the twins were born I was in as much after pain as I was in labour

Apparently it happens with 4/ 5 pregnancys 

I wanted a hot water bottle

A retired midwife was doing voluntary work with the sisters

She brought me an ice pack

And it worked

Try it 

Sandra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Do you mind me asking, are you sure it is gout, not something similar.Is the foot swollen, bruised, red skin with little white dots. Did the doc say anything to re-asure you.Gemmy has instructed me to remove the pins out of the rag doll image, as he feels sorry for you as well now.00 do hope you get some relief over the weekend and get some answers on Monday.:serious::serious:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks. Just catching up. Its definitely Gout in my foot. Ive had it for donkeys years. It went away completely after 2011 when I lost a load of weight and its niggled a little bit for the past 8 months or so as Ive put weight back on but this has been the worst full blown attack in years. Its come and gone for about a week now but the finger is a new one. Right now my foot seems ok since the Colchicine has kicked in but my finger is still bad and huge! That really is a worry as you dont realise how knackered you are without it and if there is permanent damage. I gather if it starts attacking your fingers it can last weeks or even years.

They will run some more tests on Monday but Ill see if I can be referred to a specialist. I suspect if I lose weight again it will just go away again. Im not having my fingers suffering, I would rather not walk than not play the guitar ever!  I tried for an half an hour tonight and even though I Tried not to use it it was excruciating.

Sausage finger


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yuck.!!!!!

Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yuck from me too.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It is frightening Barry 

Such a sudden change to life as you knew it

I get very down at times 

I can't do the things I used to, and those I can take so much longer

And stiffness and pain as a constant background is very tiring

And I know Spring cleaning my home etc is not world shattering

But it is to me, I'm a home maker, I buy flowers and put them in the garage until I finish cleaning 

And bring them out to enjoy them 

If I did that now they would be dead 

And I clean but I'm aware the top of that cupboard , that drawer isn't clean and I can neither get up or down to them

And I could bring in a firm of cleaners 

If I just had the energy to organise them

As you guess I'm feeling down tonight 

Struggling to come to terms with the new inferior me

Who has aged so suddenly 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Try not to get down Sandra. Easy said I know. I would suggest you get some help with the jobs but I think your like Michelle. If she won the lottery (not that we play it) and we lived in a Mansion she would insist on looking after it herself. She complains she has to do all the cleaning and stuff and I do bugger all but of course she wouldnt let me do it anyway. 

On the plus side I was feeling great today, had a pain free night, Gout gone in the foot and subsided in the finger a bit but its still swollen and stiff. Been eating Shadows diet of Brown rice and Chicken (but with Natural Yoghurt). Felt terrific before lunch. Suddenly for the first time in ages I felt fighting fit until lunch reacted with the Colchicine I took this morning and I ended up spending most of the afternoon in the loo. 

Still, I must be nearly thin by now surely.  Maybe not.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Brilliant babe

I love chicken, brown rice and yoguart 

Better still if I stir though lentils spices and onions 

Mmjedra 

When we arrived in Jerusalem with absolutely nothing 

An Arab guy who worked for the british consulate invited us to eat with his family 

That's what he served 

Kept in touch

Met professionally at the queens birthday party 

The toffs were not impressed with the way we greeted him

He was a servant 

Not a problem to us 

We didn't want to meet them anyway 

Although over years we did , they rich, we poor 

Not really their type 

But seems they couldn't keep away 

We wanted nothing they had 

They couldn't understand why 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I Dont think it was as tasty as yours Sandra by miles. Actually it was my ex Brother in law who was from Jordan that introduced me to that dish and other middle eastern stuff. His had almonds and all sorts of stuff in it. I remember when I was about 14 sitting round with a load of his brothers and mates (All Muslims at college here) eating it of a massive plate. They just dove in with their fingers.  Apparently the traditional way.

He used to do a wicked barbecue. All sorts of oddities and some lamb mince stuff in toasted Pita bread which was just divine. 

I wish I could cook but Im hopeless. Couldnt even get the rice right. Cooked it for nearly 30 min and its still hard!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

barryd said:


> I Dont think it was as tasty as yours Sandra by miles. Actually it was my ex Brother in law who was from Jordan that introduced me to that dish and other middle eastern stuff. His had almonds and all sorts of stuff in it. I remember when I was about 14 sitting round with a load of his brothers and mates (All Muslims at college here) eating it of a massive plate. They just dove in with their fingers.  Apparently the traditional way.
> 
> He used to do a wicked barbecue. All sorts of oddities and some lamb mince stuff in toasted Pita bread which was just divine.
> 
> I wish I could cook but Im hopeless. Couldnt even get the rice right. Cooked it for nearly 30 min and its still hard!


Got a microwave Barry?

Option 1..Glass/pyrex/CorningWare dish with a lid. 1 cup rice, 2 cups boiling water, 1 tsp salt. Stand for 5 mins. Microwave full power 20 minutes long grain; 10 minutes Basmati. Stir. Lid back on stand for 5 minutes. All liquid should have evaporated. Or you can drain if necessary. Ready to eat. Freeze surplus.

Option 2..If you can't manage that use Tilda packs - 2 mins microwave - eat!

Option 3: Uncle Ben's single portion packets (10 in a box). Follow instructions on pack. Simples.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

PS. Sorry about your finger...:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:

PPS Why you eating chicken? It's a highly acid food - a gouty no-no!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Brown rice takes longer require more water

500 grams of rice to 80 mls of water 

I always cooked in a pressure cooker, espially when we are travelling 

I think bring to pressure, switch to low for 7 mins 

Now at home I have an electric one

I just press the rice button

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I keep eating Chicken because Mrs D keeps buying the blooming things and only eats the skin and the bits round the legs and stuff. She never touches the breast so its either sit there and watch them rot or eat them. I had chicken, pieces of ham shank, Petit pois and carrots (out of a tin  ) with mushrooms done in a pan with cottage Cheese and single cream tonight.  Few chilli flakes. Some cook huh? Sounds disgusting but it wasnt bad actually. 

Gout food or none gout food? If you read whats online the only things safe to eat is lettuce and water. Fingers still swollen and stiff and show no signs of going down but its not that painful any more unless I bash it. Had some more blood tests which I forgot to ring up for the results. I suspect if there was anything up they would have called me like they did last time. Im concerned that this finger is damaged though.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well good luck with the blood tests

I had plenty, couldn't walk in severe pain , felt between the bouts I was so stiff I was turning to stone 

But hey the blood tests proved I didn't have a problem

The XRays when they finally did them proved I did 

Calcium deposits in the ligaments and joints 

Not that it's helped to relieve them

But at least when I have the flare ups, the stiffness in the joints and ligaments that affects my mobility 

Someone, somewhere knows I actually do

Progress

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks. Blood tests came back as normal. Finger is still swollen and a bit stiff but not really painful like it was before. Im worried ive damaged it. I think the Gout has gone but its left the finger damaged. Only time will tell. I was doing well on the diet front but have had a couple of relapses.  Fell off the wagon after nearly three weeks but stayed off the beer so it doesnt count.  Bit disappointed with myself though.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry

We are all a bit disappointed with ourselves if truth be known

We don't all admit to it though

You hurt no one but yourself 

And in my view that's more than so many achieve

It will be ok, soon you will be away in your beloved van

Forgetting everything 

You just go for it babe 

And as a wise man said

If we were meant to punish ourselves, our feet would have been put on differently 

So we could kick ourselves as we walked :wink2:

Sandra:kiss:


----------

